# Tire chains 101



## FlyByNite (Sep 15, 2003)

How does chain size relate to tire size, my Cub has 8.3 x 24 tires, what size chain will fit? Is field chain the correct term for chains with links between the crosslinks to prevent them from slipping down between the cleats on the tire.? i still have the monster chains that are way too big for a Cub if anyone is interested in a trade for Cub chains.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i ordered my chains frm the link below.. they have a size chart...

http://tirechain.com/


i bought the 2 link chains..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I also got a set from tirechains.com. Vary happy. They have a nice website, with lots of info.


----------

